

The Sorry State of Technology Education (how to get more startups) - dpn
http://dpn.name/index.php/2007/10/18/the-sorry-state-of-technology-education/
There were lots of people with good ideas at the Symposium, and many of them have some good business background to help them get to market, but one huge problem was the lack of technical skills available to take these things to market. There literally aren't enough entrepreneurial programmers being put in contact with these young innovators!
======
dpn
Blatant self promotion here. I got ripped a new one when someone else posted
this to reddit, so gimme what you got :)

